# New Bobcat had a Nuclear meltdown!



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

On Monday I was at my condo account doing some clean up work with my new S185. This machine has 4.5 Hrs on it. It's kept in their underground parking area when not in use.I was originally there to salt, as we had freezing rain that night. I ran it for a half hour and then went to the back parking area to clean out a few vacated parking stalls. I dumped a bucket of snow out at the top of this hill leading out of the parking lot, I had the arms 3/4 of the way up and the snowbucket tipped all the way down. Meltdown time!! Warning signal starts blaring, the bucket and arms won't function, but the motor is still running. So, I turn it off and then restarted to see if that helps, Nope! So then I figure I need to get it to a parking stall and out of the way. I start down the hill and 10 seconds later, it comes to an abrupt halt and won't move anymore. It ends up in the middle of the drive lane ( of course!! ) I was able to open the door just enough to get out under the arms( amazing how skinny you can get when you panic! ). I honestly though I was stuck in there. I could have pulled the back window exit, but didn't want to. Dealer came and picked up the machine that morning and fixed it yesterday. Needed a new Hydraulic pump. They said the bad one had a tube that connects to the reservoir that wasn't "sweated" to the pump?? The dealer was great in getting it fixed up, but they should be. Kinda derails my theory of keeping my equipment new so I don't have to deal with breakdowns. I'm really glad this didn't happen in the underground parking, I'm guessing they would have had to fix it under there. It was quite a Monday!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That sucks Greg.....but it sounds like you had excellent dealer support in getting your BC back up & running quick....plus its warrantied. Quit being a ram rod, and you wont burn $ h i t up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1429841 said:


> That sucks Greg.....but it sounds like you had excellent dealer support in getting your BC back up & running quick....plus its warrantied. Quit being a ram rod, and you wont burn $ h i t up.


I know...I gotta learn to be more careful!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The same type of thing happened to my 247 when it had 30ish hours, the allen headed bolts that hold the pump together were over torqued from the factory. Cat knew of the problem but it was a repair upon failure deal. The Cat dealer was great about picking up, loaner, and dropping off. That is why dealer support is ALWAYS better then brand, ie what's the better plow?


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

I got a T-320 had 192 hours on it and the right drive motor went out. One day out of warranty. $9500.00 to get it fixed. Dealer went to bat for me. Bobcat paid for the drive motor, I paid to have it put in. $1,100.00. (291 hours) Last week the computer in the joy stick went out. $750.00 to get it fixed. Lost control of the bucket and lift arms.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Who's the dealer? Bobcat's of Madison?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kickin Grass;1438387 said:


> I got a T-320 had 192 hours on it and the right drive motor went out. One day out of warranty. $9500.00 to get it fixed. Dealer went to bat for me. Bobcat paid for the drive motor, I paid to have it put in. $1,100.00. (291 hours) Last week the computer in the joy stick went out. $750.00 to get it fixed. Lost control of the bucket and lift arms.


And now I'm starting to get worried! That's not a good story.



blowerman;1438403 said:


> Who's the dealer? Bobcat's of Madison?


Yes.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Wish I never traded in my 873. had 4000 hrs on it and never had a problem with it. Eat tires up like nobody's biz. But it ran when you needed it.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty sure my neighbor had a new machine with the same problem the early winter


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

That sucks, glad it did not happen at 2am in the thick of things. This is the one thing that annoys me the most, maybe its just me but it used to be when you bought something new you expected to have no issues with it for the first 2 years at least. There was a great sense of security that you could count on that piece to be trouble free and it usually was. These days I no longer have that feeling, with so much being electronic, machines fail more often and sooner. I find it unacceptable when they know of an issue, but wait for it to break before fixing it. They do not get it, we are counting on our equipment during the storms, a breakdown especially on a new machine can do irreparable damage to our image. On a light snow year like this year, drop the ball once, and it could cost you that account, and maybe that account is the reason you bought that new equipment.
Hopefully you will get many years of trouble free use from your SS.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Neige;1439745 said:


> That sucks, glad it did not happen at 2am in the thick of things. This is the one thing that annoys me the most, maybe its just me but it used to be when you bought something new you expected to have no issues with it for the first 2 years at least. There was a great sense of security that you could count on that piece to be trouble free and it usually was. These days I no longer have that feeling, with so much being electronic, machines fail more often and sooner. I find it unacceptable when they know of an issue, but wait for it to break before fixing it. They do not get it, we are counting on our equipment during the storms, a breakdown especially on a new machine can do irreparable damage to our image. On a light snow year like this year, drop the ball once, and it could cost you that account, and maybe that account is the reason you bought that new equipment.
> Hopefully you will get many years of trouble free use from your SS.


Well said Neige, and thanks for the comments.

For someone like me, who doesn't put many Hrs on my machines, but depends on them at certain times, it's scary to hear of all these problems. By the time I see problems at certain Hr intervals, the machine will be out of warranty, but yet relatively new.


----------



## GrowingSeasons (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats why you need a lot of back up equipment and sometimes even a back up for the back up. security in numbers is how i look at it... break downs are just part of the territory! glad to hear your back up and running!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

GrowingSeasons;1441355 said:


> Thats why you need a lot of back up equipment and sometimes even a back up for the back up. security in numbers is how i look at it... break downs are just part of the territory! glad to hear your back up and running!


I agree with you 100%. Thanks.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

GrowingSeasons;1441355 said:


> Thats why you need a lot of back up equipment and sometimes even a back up for the back up. security in numbers is how i look at it... break downs are just part of the territory! glad to hear your back up and running!


That is true to an extent, but there is something wrong when we expect new equipment to break down. Now I am not saying a flat tire or operator error. I mean the hydraulic pump stops, or the power steering lets go, fuel pump etc. These are all items that should last for thousands of hrs, but once again this one lets out at 45 hrs. What really makes me mad is when they know of an component that is unreliable but wait for it to let go before changing it. I am not buying a DVD player at $80 bucks and it stops working and ruins movie night. I talking about a brand new machine at 70 grand, and some do hicky lets go and the machine is useless. Then their mechanic tells me, yeh this is the 5th one I change this year. :realmad: Today I am in a position that when I buy a brand, I make sure they have a backup for me if mine goes down. If not I move on to the next vendor. Its amazing what they are willing to do for a sale sometimes. Our work is very time sensitive, and our clients are not forgiving.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Neige;1441479 said:


> That is true to an extent, but there is something wrong when we expect new equipment to break down. Now I am not saying a flat tire or operator error. I mean the hydraulic pump stops, or the power steering lets go, fuel pump etc. These are all items that should last for thousands of hrs, but once again this one lets out at 45 hrs. What really makes me mad is when they know of an component that is unreliable but wait for it to let go before changing it. I am not buying a DVD player at $80 bucks and it stops working and ruins movie night. I talking about a brand new machine at 70 grand, and some do hicky lets go and the machine is useless. Then their mechanic tells me, yeh this is the 5th one I change this year. :realmad: Today I am in a position that when I buy a brand, I make sure they have a backup for me if mine goes down. If not I move on to the next vendor. Its amazing what they are willing to do for a sale sometimes. Our work is very time sensitive, and our clients are not forgiving.


Wow, are you writing from experience? 
Honestly, I couldn't agree more. To spend the money on new, then have it not work is a waste. Makes me think I should just by used.
So: A brief story on my Brand new Deere 444k. Got the machine in early spring on loan/rent to finish out the season. It was to replace the 344j that I made clear I wouldn't buy after having never ending problems. I'll skip the problems all summer in this tread, fast forward to this winter. Staged the machine at a large account around Christmas. Hadn't snowed before that so it stayed inside my shop. As usual, weather for new years day, scattered snow showers with a dusting. 8:00 at night, I swear there's 2" on the ground. Figured some accounts we'd salt away, then I'd call in a sub or two and run the wheel loader myself to clean 4-5 places. 9:00 p.m. Sunday new years night, hop in the machine, push the green button once, computer cycles on, hit it again and barley a click.
Did I tell you how much I love spending over six figures on new machines to have them not work. Called the services manager and expressed my disappointment. Finished out the night with a truck and subs.
The last few times they've called for snow, the Deere dealer, Brooks has made a special visit to make sure my machine starts before a flake even falls.
Other then that, it's really a nice machine to run.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I have an 2000 case 1840 with 6600 hours on it that ran flawlessly for 3 days pushing a 9ft bladeand stacking snow. Lol, just had to rub some salt on the wound.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You lost me at "Case".


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

WIPensFan;1441872 said:


> You lost me at "Case".


actually, i think you lost me when i drove past you and around the corner, and exited out my door by lowering my operational lift arms.lol

that is scary, thinking you could be stuck inside a burning pile of bobcat. eek


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

"Case" short for "just in CASE you can't find a real machine." CAT RULES


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^couldn't agree more LOL!!!! oh how I hate a case but at least they built a solid backhoe. Then there's bobcat who hasn't built a quality machine in.....well....


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

peteo1;1443262 said:


> ^^^^couldn't agree more LOL!!!! oh how I hate a case but at least they built a solid backhoe. Then there's bobcat who hasn't built a quality machine in.....well....


I could never get used to running hydraulics with my feet. never liked skid steers until Cat came out with pilot controls. started in the business on a dynahoe 190. talk about carpal tunnel syndrome, I could crush walnuts in my palms. Ahh the good old days, with open cabs, no heat, 2whl drives, and 40 inches every storm. Reminds me of a time long ago when.....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Foot pedals in a skid steer aren't bad, its the stupid case controls that are a pain. I don't like the idea of having the motion and the bucket controls all on one stick. As far as running the hydraulics with your feet haven't you ever run a four stick hoe with the foot pedal swing? We have a case 580 at my job that's set up like that. What a lovely machine that is to have to spend ten or twelve hours in. The only good thing is it has the cushioned bucket so it doesn't beat you up too awful bad but its still no joy to operate.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes I've run just about everything at one time or another, I hear you about the pedal swing. I could never get smooth like i'm used to. Most aggrevating thing is when you can't get the machine to cooperate. It's like getting an excavator with reversed controls and spending the next 4 hrs trying to reprogram your brain.


----------

